# Beef Brisket & Pulled Pork for 75



## SmokyB's

I am going to be making Beef Brisket & Pulled Pork for 75 people. Approximately how many pounds of each should I buy?

We are also serving:
Slaw
Pasta Salad
Potato Salad
Baked Beans


----------



## kruizer

I usually plan 3/4 to 1 lb per person and that is cooked weight. You will have to figure 30 to 50 percent shrinkage in the protein when cooking.


----------



## SmokyB's

So what you are saying is if I have 50% shrinkage I would need 150 LBS to get 75 lbs cooked for a 1lbs per person? That is way to much food sorry to say.


----------



## oldsmokerdude

I go a little less than kruizer, using about 8 to 12 ounces per person if the meat is just part of the meal. Of course if your feeding a bunch of football players you may want to up that a bit. And don't forget to figure in a few portions for leftovers.


----------



## buffalobbqpete

I would go 75lbs of raw brisket (5 @ 15lb avg.) & about 50lbs of raw pork (5 @ 10lb avg). 

The brisket equals out to about 1/2lb per person and the pork maybe 1/3lb per sandwich.

You might want to go a little more or less depending on the crowd.


----------



## SmokyB's

These amounts you are all suggesting sound very high. I was told you can feed about 2.5 to 3 people per pound. since we have 30 men 30 women & 15 kids I figure I can get 3 people per pound. Also I am serving 2 meats plus sides.

2 Briskets @ 15 lbs each would yield about 15 lbs of cooked meat
3 Pork Butts @ 10 lbs each would yield about 15 lbs of cooked meat

That's a total of about 30 lbs of cooked meat between the 2. 

3 people per pound would feed about 90 people.

What am I missing?


----------



## SmokyB's

Just talked to me local BBQ Restaurant about catering for 75 people. They would serve a total of 25 lbs of cooked meat for 75 so my reply above should be enough to cover my party? 

*PIG OUT 75*
 Choice of 2 Meats; 25lbs Total
6 Half-Pan Sides or 3 Full Pans
3 Hand Crafted Sauces
96 Mini Buns
QT Jar Housemade Pickles


----------



## hardcookin

I would figure 6oz serving because you have a lot of sides.
75 x6 = 450 divided by 16 = 28.1lbs finished product which I would usually round up.


----------



## SmokinAl

Here is a handy calculator for figuring how much meat & sides to buy for a large group.
Al


----------



## CombatBarbecue

SmokinAl said:


> Here is a handy calculator for figuring how much meat & sides to buy for a large group.
> Al



Wow this calculator is exactly what I need. 

I know this is an old post. Just curious if this calculator here is still up to date or if there is a newer better one to use?? Either way I am so stoked that i just found this. This will make my life so so much easier. I am actually surprised at how close my made up research and measurements were turning out.

Thank you SmokinAL for this post on Aug 9th hah :)


----------



## SmokinAl

CombatBarbecue said:


> Wow this calculator is exactly what I need.
> 
> I know this is an old post. Just curious if this calculator here is still up to date or if there is a newer better one to use?? Either way I am so stoked that i just found this. This will make my life so so much easier. I am actually surprised at how close my made up research and measurements were turning out.
> 
> Thank you SmokinAL for this post on Aug 9th hah :)



Your very welcome!
Al


----------



## fivetricks

Calculater itself will always be up to date. You just have to modify the pricing to whatever prices you can find in your area for whatever it is you're planning on making.

It's a great resource. No doubt about it.


----------



## unclefredsbbq

SmokinAl said:


> Here is a handy calculator for figuring how much meat & sides to buy for a large group.
> Al


Thank you smoking Al....this is incredibly helpful.  Curious, is 1/2 lb per person way too much?  Just want to make sure I have enough. (and left overs are always good :) )


----------



## SmokinAl

unclefredsbbq said:


> Thank you smoking Al....this is incredibly helpful.  Curious, is 1/2 lb per person way too much?  Just want to make sure I have enough. (and left overs are always good :) )



It depends on the group your serving. Is it kids, old folks, or a football team?
I usually figure about 1/3 lb. per person, so at 1/2, I'm sure you will have plenty.
And as you said leftovers are always good!!
Al


----------

